# (Hij was ) iemand die zijn gezicht vaak vertrok



## eno2

Hoe zegt men dat in het Engels?  
iemand die zijn gezicht vaak vertrok


----------



## Teachinglang

Misschien werkt het werkwoord 'to grimace'?


----------



## Suehil

He pulled faces.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> He pulled faces.


Sounds good. Thx. 


Teachinglang said:


> Misschien werkt het werkwoord 'to grimace'?


Het halve werk. Shows disgust, disapproval, or pain


----------



## Teachinglang

eno2 said:


> Shows disgust, disapproval, or pain



Welke betekenis wilde je overbrengen? To pull a face betekent to grimace of een grappig gezicht trekken (om iemand aan het lachen te maken). Als je beide betekenissen bedoelt is he pulled faces inderdaad beter. Goede suggestie van Suehil.

Edit: volgens de Merriam-Webster is pull a face in die eerste betekenis 'chiefly British', misschien dat je daar nog wat aan hebt


----------



## eno2

Ik haalde de mosterd voor "Shows disgust, disapproval, or pain" bij Dictionary and Thesaurus | Merriam-Webster. Maar zie niet waar ze "chiefly British" vermelden.

Overbrengen? Het is een beetje ingewikkeld. Ik wilde een foute Nederlandse vertaling van een Spaanse zin "
"un hombre gesticulante" als  "iemand die zijn gezicht vaak vertrok"
terugvertalen naar het Engels.
= a man that frequently pulled faces (grimaced).


----------



## Teachinglang

Aha, oké. Ik snap het. Dan kan het allebei wel denk ik.

Ik had het over de entry bij _to pull a face, _bij _grimace _staat inderdaad geen _chiefly British _ Definition of PULL A FACE


----------

